# RR: 95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Baker, Barbirolli (cond.), Hallé Orchestra	(1967)










2.	Ferrier, Walter (cond.), Vienna Philharmonia Orchestra	(1949)










3.	Ludwig, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1974)










4.	Fischer-Dieskau, Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)










5.	Fischer-Dieskau, Kempe (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1955)










6.	Baker, Bernstein (cond.), Israel Philharmonic Orchestra	(1974)










7.	Norman, Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1988)










8.	Hampson, Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonia Orchestra	(1988)










9.	Fassbaender, Chailly (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1988)










10.	Rehkemper, Horenstein (cond.), Berlin State Opera Orchestra	(1928)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Baker, Barbirolli (cond.), Hallé Orchestra	(1967)
2.	Ferrier, Walter (cond.), Vienna Philharmonia Orchestra	(1949)
3.	Ludwig, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1974)
4.	Fischer-Dieskau, Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)
5.	Fischer-Dieskau, Kempe (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1955)
6.	Baker, Bernstein (cond.), Israel Philharmonic Orchestra	(1974)
7.	Norman, Ozawa (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1988)
8.	Hampson, Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonia Orchestra	(1988)
9.	Fassbaender, Chailly (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1988)
10.	Rehkemper, Horenstein (cond.), Berlin State Opera Orchestra	(1928)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

